# MyProtein Large Scoop?????



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Sorry if this is a repost but I've just ordered 5kg of Whey and 5kg oats from their site but the scoop isn't in stock an hasn't been for a while.

Does anyone know anything about this and how would you suggest I measure my servings would scales do the job?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Usually come in the bags already.

Mine always do anyway

I sometimes get a fork and have a rummage around for it if it isn't visible


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive never had a scoop in the impact whey and I must have ordered a hundred kg. The other half gets a scoop in her diet impact whey though. Given the price difference though can't complain.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I always get a scoop in the bag.


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Hopefully it's in the bag then just have to wait and see.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

You don't get a scoop in Myprotein impact whey, only the impact deluxe and true whey (expensive blends)


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Everyone serious about muscle should have a food scale to weigh everything 

Fuk scoops...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> Everyone serious about muscle should have a food scale to weigh everything
> 
> Fuk scoops...


I have both


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> You don't get a scoop in Myprotein impact whey, only the impact deluxe and true whey (expensive blends)


I always get a scoop with impact Whey.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Winston said:


> Sorry if this is a repost but I've just ordered 5kg of Whey and 5kg oats from their site but the scoop isn't in stock an hasn't been for a while.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this and how would you suggest I measure my servings would scales do the job?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you REALLY just ask if you could use scales to measure your food?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

No scoops in any of my last order, four 1kg bags, not one scoop, I just put in 3 heaped tablespoons per shake.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

This is why I tend to keep the scoop from the last tub. Even if the new tub come with on it may be half way down the tub.


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Did you REALLY just ask if you could use scales to measure your food?


You know what I think I actually did ??


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Winston said:


> You know what I think I actually did ??


And you don't think possibly it was a silly question?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Did you REALLY just ask if you could use scales to measure your food?





monkeybiker said:


> And you don't think possibly it was a silly question?


So you mean to tell me....that scales can weigh things?!?!?!


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

It was a typo it was meant to say 'snails'.... I have a couple as pets their fun, wondered if they were capable of measuring things that's all


----------

